# Touche espace bloquée



## monvilain (25 Février 2007)

Bonjour, 

J'ai rrenversé une boisson sucrée dont je tairai le nom sur mon clavier..aie aie..

Il s'avére qu'aujourd'hui, la touche barre d'espace ne fonctionne plus...Heureusement, j'ai un portable de secours...

Mon G5 tout neuf....

Y'a t'il une possibilité de demontage ou nettoyage??

Ou une idée??

Merci..

sinon ,je changerai de clavier mais doute de l'efficacité d'un clavier sans fil..Une souris oui mais un clavier..


----------



## takamaka (25 Février 2007)

jeancharleslast a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai rrenvers&#233; une boisson sucr&#233;e dont je tairai le nom sur mon clavier..aie aie..
> 
> ...



iTou, y'a une fonction Recherche absoluement *GENIALE* !

Mais ca marche aussi avec Google, Exalead :

M&#233;thodes :
Sterpin
Jaxs
Conseil from la pomme

etc&#8230;


----------

